# need a 2 channel reciever?



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

:sneeky:hi i have the usa onkyo 5009 amp i want to do 11.1 the amp does 9.2 i was told by a onkyo technitian that if i add an external 2 channel reciever i could then make it 11.2 channels by putting a optical cable from the optical out of the 5009 to the optical input of the 2 channel reciever is this correct would it work if so could anybody please recomend a 2 channel reciever that i could connect to the onkyo 5009 to give me 11.1 the onkyo technitian recommended the 2 channel stereo onkyo cr-545 reciever but i noticed it has no optical inputs i need a 2 channel reciever that has optical inputs and has pre amp inputs need help asap please Smile


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

You simply need a 2 channel amp, not a receiver, and no need for optical. Line level inputs will do the job. The 5009 pre-out is robust enough to signal pro audio amps as well.


----------



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

what 2 channel amps do you recommend please


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Emotiva and crown are highly respected. I run Anthem because I picked up a used for a sweet price. I personally like the value in QSC but some people find their fans too noisy. Adcom also has a good reputation, as do Bryston if you have bucks.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

What are your usage requirements? What speakers are you running, what size room, what volume levels?
I also have 11.2 capability, and I have the speakers and amps. I just haven't bothered install it due to low expectations. 5.2 is great, 7.2 slightly better. 9/11 I'm unconvinced as of yet.


----------



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

what amps and speakers have you got?


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Onkyo 3008, Anthem PVA2, Paradigm Monitor 11, CC390, 4x BIC V52 surrounds. I also have Paradigm Cinema 110's and Pioneer S-J2500's that I could add, but I just don't see the point. After reading reviews of 9/11 channel setups and looking at my room setup, I doubt the extra channels would be worth the effort. After the first 5 channels the law of diminishing returns returns kicks in. With some source material my rear surrounds are barely perceptible. For my purposes I set up 7.2 if I have 2 rows of seating and the 2nd row is at least a couple feet from the back wall. Otherwise, 5.2 is sufficient. On the other hand, borrow some equipment if you can and do a test run with 11 channels. The results may impress you enough to make a purchase. I just wouldn't want to raise your expectations, have you spend, spend, spend, and be disappointed.


----------



## derrickdj1 (May 21, 2012)

Information on room size and current HT components would be a great help. I use a 9.2 setup in my HT. Only 7 speakers work during BD playback or TV. I like the option of either using the Front Height speakers mainly for TV and the SB or FH speakers for BD. The speakers need some distance between them enhance the surround effect. So, the 7.2 theater covers the large room fairly well


----------



## phycomp (Jun 19, 2012)

Have you considered Rotel power amps? The Rotel's are class D and therefore run cool and keep your electricity bill down


----------

